# PS2 memory card HELP?!?!



## cindyrocks (Mar 29, 2006)

ok one day i play a game and it works fine i can save it and all, but then the next day my memory card says unformatted and all my save data is gone in an instant. All my games that i spent over 3000 and more hours to get (best things ever in the games) are gone, i would really like help on this and if anyone knows what to do please give me a reply i really have no clue what to do thanks!


----------



## shaggs_fan (Mar 28, 2006)

i had problems with this too. i haven't played ps2 in a long time, so help might not work. if i remember right, when you get a new card and you go to save a game, it asks to format the card. when you say yes, you are free to save without it ever asking to format it again. is it possible you said no, thinking it said do you wish to overwrite this saved game and you didn't want to. or maybe its just corrupt, that happens too.


----------



## Kid Engineer (May 4, 2006)

Wow that would suck really bad


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

Im sorry to say this but if your ps2 is telling you to reformat the memory card then its gotta be reformated. Maybe you could try it on a friends PS2.


----------



## bob smith (Jul 17, 2007)

i have a 64 mb memory card, my ps2 says unformatted format now (yes or no) I pick yes and it says formatting failed what should I do or what does this mean


----------



## spin1667 (Aug 12, 2008)

same problem here i bough a realley expencive memory card and it needs to be formatted:upset:


----------

